# Awesome Generated Chapter Names



## Jezlad

Post up your decent generated chapter names here.

I'll start with a few I came up with


Stone Wardens
Alpha Barbarians
Guardians of the Emperor


----------



## Galebread

As in what the generator came up with? Well, got a few that's more sensible than some. *cough*Withered Isolation of Isolation? Screeching Statues of the Covenant?*cough*

Knights of Ultramar
Astral Paladins
Hellfire Advocate
Mortal Archangels
Obsidian Heralds
Gilded Brotherhood
Scythes of Dorn
Mad Majesty (?)


----------



## morfangdakka

The Savage Lunatics were my favorite that it generated but here are some that I may actually use.

Heralds of Iron
Dark Sons
Striking Hands
Lords of the Apocalypse
Scions of the Emperor
Brotherhood of Iron


----------



## lightmonkey

Heartless Manticores of Pain- no idea but has a good chaos sound to it.

Digital Salvation- would make a good army with tech marines leading

Blazing Hammers-lots of hammer conversions

Purple Martyrs-PURPLE

Warp Guard- could be like guard trapped in the warp or somthing

Electric Hammers- glowing hammer convertions


----------



## Steel Nathan

Legion of the Emperor ... man I like that


----------



## DarKKKKK

Brethren of Steel
Enlightened Guard
Inflamed Ones
Phantom Warriors
Emperor's Fury


----------



## The Son of Horus

Black Legion. No joke, that was my first click. I really AM the Son of Horus, it seems...
That wasn't the only "official" formation's name it coughed up, oddly enough. I got Brotherhood of Ultramar, Angels of Vigilance, Crimson Fists, and Iron Warriors as well. I also got Howling Banshees, which isn't a Space Marine Chapter, but yeah... haha...

After about an hour of constantly clicking, I also got some pretty awesome (in a sick sort of way) names...

Vibrating Androids
Destiny's Children
Red Comrades
Bleeding Extremists
Fluid Custodians
Vibrating Versimillitude
Horned Violators
Crying Brotherhood


----------



## Lord Khorne

LOL!! SoH that is funny. The link doesn't work for me but if you're talking about the one on this website I got: Grail Smurfs
Fallen Madmen


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Battle Wasps. Name for my Kill Team..chosen.

-Dirge


----------



## Ender

Both found within 10 clicks and decided to stop before Im up all night.

Steel Skulls - Dont know what they do/have. Maybe special bionics in their heads?
Imperial Lords - A chapter that actually has guard in harmony to do emperors bidding?


----------



## dirty-dog-

i got some cool ones

Storm Venerators-sounds loyalist
Barons of the Dammed-sounds chaos
Exemplars of Griphonne-loyalist
Bone Bretherin-chaos
Prohets of Doom-chaos
Blood Spectres-loyalist
Sons of Vulcan-loyaist
Knights of Purgatory-loyalist
Legions of the Horned-chaos
Steel Mentors-loyalist/chaos seige/ armoured legion
Penitant Crusaders-loyalist


----------



## Steel Rain

The good
Grail Prophets
Emerald Talons
Dread Wardens
Sanguine Lamenters
Red Ghosts
Obsidian Marshals
Omega Legion

the bad
Beastial Beasts (I would hope so...)
Ice Cadavers (ew. just ew.)
Warp Sorrow (so emo!)
Black Sounds (uh...what?)
Astro Revolutionaries (Super-soldiers utterly devoted to the Imperial Creed? Not so much.)
Imperial Revilers (Again, maybe a good Chaos name, but not loyalist)
Angry Killers


and the ugly
Flaming Princes
Tattered Captives
Grail Daemons
Electric Parasites
Disruptive Madness of Pain
Withered Icons (What, like Mick Jagger?)
Galactic Masochists
Marching Carrion (braaaaaaaains....)


----------



## bobss

Heartless Manticores of Pain - sounds more like a slaanesh army or dark eldar , even dark elves


----------



## Jezlad

Remember, if words are shit and don't belong in the generator post them up in the words thread. I'll delete or add new ones in batches.


----------



## Rindaris

_Of my own creation:_
Skull Knights (My original DiY, a development from the Silver Skulls)
Aesir Knights (Current DiY)
Reaver Seraphs (Another DiY I'm using for fluff reasons)

Wasn't really impressed with anything the generator was throwing out at me.


----------



## Lioneljohnson510

What about the the anguish of the emperor thats my brothers tank company name


----------



## Tanrel

They sound really emo. ^_^


----------



## Master Andael

Some I got 

Sounding Loyalist :
Hellhawk Brothers
Grail Assassins
Champions of Repentance
Angry Defenders
Wild Ravens

Sounding chaotic:
Crimson Hounds
Immortal Claws
The Company of Fire
Precision Madness
Crowned Butchers of Ultramar

Funny names:
Star War(s)locks
Green Dogs
Purple Longbows
Remnants of Dorn (What? his hand)


----------



## Sinister Minister

Flaming Spiders of Pain
Knarloc Cerebellum
Disciples of Iron
Electric Redeemers
barons of bronz


----------



## Nizuzen

Space Marines:

Righteous Watch of Ultramar
Vigilant Snakes
Delta Shadows
Scions of Salvation
Stone Fanatics of Absolution - sounds like a jeweler I used to work with
Penitent Silence - The little emo in me cries a single tear at this one.

Chaos Space Marines:

Pious Horrors 
Hellhawk Carrion
Scions of Dread - if I make a CSM army, this will be their name!

Oddballs:

Legacy Crypts of Death
Lightening Mercenaries - _lightening_ means to lighten a load. _Lightning_ is the zappy electric stuff wot comes from the sky.
Purple Furor
Nebulized Forms


----------



## EvgO

Hm, my first generated weren't so bad..

Knights of Salvation
Dark Falcons
Mithril Scions
Lords of Death

However this made me laugh

Smoking Asteroids
Inferno Atoms
Laser Ambition of Nebula IV :crazy:
Infernal Egyptians
Deadly Isolation
Metallic Consuls


----------



## dirty-dog-

the deciples of iron don't sound too bad, sounds like a machine cult of some sort


----------



## chrisman 007

I got Swords of Vigilance, which is kinda cool.


----------



## Tanrel

I think I'd go with Vigilant Swords over Swords of Vigilance.


----------



## Lolthirster

Midnight Daemons (Why was that in the sm Generator?)
Iron Stormlords
Knights of Light
Angelic Skulls


----------



## Norkroff

I got 'Red Sounds'. What kind of chapter name is that? The 'Red Sounds', i mean, what in the hell do they do? thats not a rehtorical question, i want some opinions on what the hell they would do.

Thats one stupid Space Marine Chapter Name Generator.


----------



## Galebread

A few nice ones that came up:
Eternity Reapers
Astral Destroyers
Spectral Revenant
Silver Crusaders
Immortal Mentors
Champions of Vengeance
Desert Lions
Scions of Penance
Lost Blades
Dusk Sky
Soul Redeemers
Hellfire Wyverns
Black Champions
Mithril Exemplar
Scions of Russ (Good for a Russ descendent chapter)
Sons of the Emperor
Steel Knights
Knights of Tigris
Resilient Spirits
Aurora Lions
Shadow Paladins

Fun ones:
Dangerous Darkness (Beware! For DARKNESS COMES!!)
Knarloc Templars (Would like to see how the Ordo Xenos and Ordo Hereticus take this one...)
Damned Raptors (Oh boy...it's those Damned Raptors again...)
Void Void (So there's no nothing?)
Desert Eagle (AWESOME!:biggrin
Solid Snakes (MGS? So you got a lot of 'Snake's? Scary...it's the cardboard box extravaganza!:wink


----------



## Cadian81st

Galebread said:


> Fun ones:
> Dangerous Darkness (Beware! For DARKNESS COMES!!)
> Knarloc Templars (Would like to see how the Ordo Xenos and Ordo Hereticus take this one...)
> Damned Raptors (Oh boy...it's those Damned Raptors again...)
> Void Void (So there's no nothing?)
> Desert Eagle (AWESOME!:biggrin
> Solid Snakes (MGS? So you got a lot of 'Snake's? Scary...it's the cardboard box extravaganza!:wink


Those are awesome!

Ran it again and got these, most of which are quite respectable:
Crimson Scions
Carnage Exemplar
Hounds of Despair
Steel Vipers
Tornado Contagion
Shattered Pariahs
Chrome Assassins
Meteoric Drones
Righteous Killers
Majestic Stormlords

Tornado Contagion sounds like a bad metal band, but aside from that...:mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Ok Seige and Tanrel settle the hell down, don't make me get the mod hammer out.


----------



## Imperial_Troll

*All for now.*

Ok, I was originally going for kickass names, and got several, but there were some bloopers too good to pass up.
Typhoon Delusion -Japanese Metal band?

Eternity Dragons -Good for Eldar or those with much flamerage.

Angry Knights of Pain -If I was a knight of pain, I'd be angry too. Also good BA name.

Heartless Templars -Good Black Templar name, especially if the player is a dick
.
Disciples of Ultramar -Almost makes me wanna play smurfs-- almost.

Liberators of Terra -Any chapter that was involved in the Black Crusade against Holy Terra.

Polar Spectres -Wolves ok, but Valhallan/Tanith crossover perfect.

Subconscious Executioners -How fucked up do you have to be to execute people while not fully conscious?

Emperors Purgators -Perfect for fire salamanders, sisters of battle, inquisition, or any unit that uses fire.

Knights of Mars -Any mech. cult unit, the heavier the better.

Shrouded Destroyers -Dark Angels anyone?

Steel Relics -Anyone with mark I rhinos and raiders.

Invisible Hurricanes -excellent infiltrating or deep striking army name. Also, does Invisible Hurricane beat out Bear Cavalry?

Solitary Fists -Ahh, high-school-- I mean good IG Armored company name?

Phantom Spartans -subsect of the flesh-tearers?

Steel Krakens -Anything with missiles or tentacles.

Storm Warlocks -Damned good Eldar name, good tzeench name too.

Remnants of the Imperium -Prophetic?

Ice Brothers -Wolves.

Shrieking Vultures of Despair -Since when did vultures go Emo?

Legends of the Stoic -Is there anyone in the warhammer universe who is still stoic? I thought they went the way of the Squats.

Cyber- Brotherhood Of Caliban -Don't know where Caliban is, but good name for anyone with tin-bits.

No matter what, I love this generator, and if I ever figure out how to use the guitar setting in my room, I'll have to hit it up for a band name. Maybe, 'Phantom Cerebellum?'


----------



## Jezlad

Ok this is starting to really fuck me off.

What part of *Awesome Generated Chapter Names* don't you understand?

I've been through and deleted every post that's off topic.


----------



## Siege

Well, it doesn't bother me. I'll just remember not to express an opinion that differs from the norm around here.


----------



## Jezlad

> Please keep your posts "on topic" i.e. relevant to the subject(s) of the thread.


The thread is about good names. Not shit ones. No one asked for your opinion on the generator in this thread. 

If you think its shite, a waste of time, as useless as a candy floss cock wash post it here.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10791

This is for cool names. The Penetrating Pythons don't need a mention here.


----------



## Siege

Understood. Sorry mate, it won't happen again.

Lol at the Penetrating Pythons.


----------



## Tanrel

I'm sorry too for getting off topic. ^_^


----------



## Siege

It really was all your fault anyway Tanrel. 

To get back on topic I gave it a quick run and came up with these. Some of 'em ain't too bad.

Delta Ghosts
Bishops Of Justice
War Strikers
Desert Jackals
Precision Hallucinations (Lol)

Oh and The Siege Demons...


----------



## Tanrel

Phantom Remnants
Beholders of Flame
Gore Demons (definately Chaos)
Lords of Ultramar (Ultramarines chapter)

The Company of Redemption


----------



## Dies Irae

after 100 clicks, i choosed a few cool names for my Chaos army

Void Destroyers**
Shattered Forms
Exiled Manticores
Maleficent Power
Burning Outlaws
Infernal Troglodytes
Bleeding Demons
Metallic Hunters**
Death Whispers
Atomic Hunters
Hounds of the Apocalypse
Tears of Iron*
Lords of Iron*

*: for my Iron Warriors army
**: for the Choosens of my Iron Warrior army (champ: PF and Melta bomb, 4 melta guns in each squad :grin: )


----------



## Tanrel

I'd go with Lords of Iron. ^_^


----------



## zaceee

sorry went off topic with the first post , ill change these to GOOD chapter names , not the weird ones.

Bleeding Violence = probably a khorne CC orientated chapter , sounds like a good name for a band too 

Ice scions = probably a space wolf descendant , sounds cool though

Blades of Terra = lots of swords , probably a pre herecy thing though 

Arcane legion = cross over between the thousand sons and alpha legion?

Heralds of thunder = scouting force before the imperial guard appear?

Sanguine scythes = a blood angels chaos cult , scythes are so chaotic


----------



## Sons of Russ

*Sonic Death Monkeys

Napalm Death Pandas*


actually... I just made those up myself.....


----------



## Skambankt

Dark Angels?
Who would want to call their army that?
I got a lot of really dumb names. These I liked though:

Sons of Flame
Majestic Warhawks
Obsidian Wardens Of Caliban
Crowned Confessors
Cobalt Talons
Exiled Generals 
The Company of Malice
Space Vipers
Swords of Absolution
Grail Knights


----------



## deusvult

Death Whisperers- Probably the name of the traitor chapter I am building

Disciples of Mars
Beholders of Dorn
Damned Revillers
Other cool names


----------



## Tanrel

death whisperers actually sounds really cool for a SM chapter that infiltrates or something. Like, fluff-wise they whisper the manner of death for their enemies and thats always how they die. ^_^


----------



## Commissar Ploss

damn good names. been looking for some new names for Brother Vicarus' future squad. Him being a Ghost of Iron and all i thought black would be a good color and him being the only survivor of his old chapter, i thought lonesomeness would be important too.

Ebony Guard
Black Madness
Steel Shadows
Dark Death
Lonesome Eyes
Screeching Predators of Iron


----------



## Lord Khorne

Skambankt said:


> Grail Knights


Uh, those are WHFB Bretonnian elite Knights.... SM on horses...hmmmm


----------



## Tanrel

hahahaha, if that could work it would be awesome!!!


----------



## dark angel

scythes of the imperium
angels of caliban
swords of the emperor
angels of darkness
the dragons of furio
astral swords


----------



## Cole Deschain

Imperial_Troll said:


> Knights of Mars -Any mech. cult unit, the heavier the better.


Sealab! "I'm leading a Cadre of Martian Knights!"



*ahem*

Anyway-

Soul Hounds (Chaos on surface impression, but could make a BADASS Inquisition-Affiliated Chapter)

Grey Wolves (Isn't this already a Space Wolves successor chapter? Whatever, I likes it.

Heralds of Absolution (EAT IT, TRAITORS!)

Legion of Purgatory (Works better for an Imperial Guard penal Battalion, but hey...)

Crimson Judges

My current doormat homebrew Chapter will remain the Swordsworn, but I think I have a few successor chapter names chosen now...


----------



## angels of fire

Scythes of Desolation: This just rocks!
Unwavering Cobras: Never back down/stubborn
Bleeding Champions:Grizzled veterans?
Legion of death: Undead marines for the win!
Champions of the Apocalypse: A chapter master atop a huge pile of dead enemys!
Scythes of Carnage: Who doesnt love scythes?
Getting some really cool names and think the generator is great!


----------



## ogretyrant83

Wow I love this generator, you could play with it for ages!


----------



## jakkie

its brilliant for getting names for DoW!


----------



## PieMan

Good
Children of the Dammed-sounds chaos
Apostles of Doom
Psycho Epitaphs of Shadow
Warp Sentries
Flaming Fear-Awesome
Immortal Assassins-awesome

Bad
Void Eyes
Electric Woe
Desert Confessors
Frozen Tyrants
Galactic Invaders-is this a 1970s video game?
Ebony Extravagance
Cyber Killers-how does this work?

Disturbing
Screaming Violators-rapists?
Screeching Predators-rapists?

Astro Legacy of Vengeance(WTF???)

Not too bad but some just didnt make sense


----------



## dan1986

Heralds of the Emperor
Iron Spartans
Iron Gryphons
Scions of Thunder
Dread Sons
Guardians of Ultramar
Burning Fists
Silent Marauders
Legion of Russ

these are what i got, its a good useful tool, but does throw up some random names to say the least!


----------



## Lord Khorne

*Subconscious Daemons of Nebula IV*-What the hell?
*Steel Brotherhood
Iron Saviours**Shadow Wardens*
*Magistrates of Iron*-Cool
*Revered Statues*-AKA the emperor 
*Green Hallucinations*-Too much crack
*Raven Rage*
*Striking Epitaphs of Redemption
Disruptive Machinations*-The robot from Lost in Space
*Blazing Death*- sweet
*Lords of Vengeance*-*evil laugh*
*Ascended Egyptians*-????
*Banished Barbarians of Penance*
*Polar Scars of Death
Cyber- Slayers*-cool
*Purple Warriors*-WTF?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Steel Rain said:


> Black Sounds (uh...what?)





Norkroff said:


> I got 'Red Sounds'. What kind of chapter name is that? The 'Red Sounds', I mean, what in the hell do they do? That's not a rhetorical question; I want some opinions on what the hell they would do.


Synesthetic Astartes for the win!

And a few of my own:
Omega Consuls
Cavaliers of Absolution
Shattered Legion (decimated, but rebuilding)
Infernal Jackals (for us Chaotic types)
Dread Zealots (this one could go either way)
Mortal Phantoms (almost seems like an oxymoron, but damned cool nonetheless)

Along with an oddball or two:
Disruptive Protesters (that's kind of the point, isn't it?)
Star Power (the 41st millennium's answer to Ocean's Eleven)
Gamma Power (all they need is a bright green colour scheme, preferably with purple upper legs and codpiece. And lots of power fists.)

As an aside, does anyone know if "Manticores" is taken? If not, dibs :grin:.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Bugger. Can't edit anymore. But look what I got:
Green Butchers (I couldn't explain this if I tried; just look it up on IMDb or something)


----------



## Necoho

Apostles of Khan- White Scars obviously
Legends of the Imperium- Just plain cool
Barons of Chaos- Obviously Chaos Marines
Phoenix Spectres


----------



## Cole Deschain

Nemesis Saints (TOTALLY found the nickname for the Swordsworn First Company)
Storm Wolves (annnnnd Ninth Company)
Phantom Saints (Scout Company)


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai

can someones post a link to this name generator?

I got a few

and the very first one is...

Rainbow Warriors - O.O
Ozone Marines - hippies
Ruby Swords - good
Cryptic Raiders - kool
Striking Vindicators - just awesome
Death Inculpators
Tundra Sharks
Psi Claws - my fav


----------



## beenburned

I got Gore Comrades, which appears to be a successor chapter to SoH's Red Comrades..


----------



## neilbatte

i was looking for a name for my slaaneshi warband first name up children venerators how did it know?


----------



## Untitled401

"Lords of Absolution" - nice ring to it  although it would be cooler if there was a chaos chapter generator


----------



## Cole Deschain

Keep clicking.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel

you have to think about ones that would be good for fluff?


----------



## cypherthefallenangel

how bout just space marines:fuck:


----------



## Camaris

Shield Saints
Abyss Enforcers
Hellhawk Brethren
Diligent Eagles
Angelic Hawks
Howling Hydras
Encarmine Executioners
Tears of the Emperor
Heralds of the Apocalypse


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Infernal Guard
Omega Wyverns
Tears of the Wolf
Crimson Dukes
Shadow Emissaries
Dusk Raptors

My DIY names:
White Wolves
Death Jackals
Phoenix Templars


----------



## The_Chaplain

Penitent Slayers
Skeletal Brotherhood
Iron Bones
Flaming Cobras


----------



## Beaky

subconcious wraiths
heartless defenders of despair
Purple Wardens
Delta Wounds
Psycho Exorcists
Monochrome Dreams of Vigilance
Solitary Monitors
Nebulized Miracles
Psycho Eagles
Fighting Sounds


----------



## Legolastom

Children of Salvation -First one I got.
Dread Exemplar
Dark Executioners
Knights of Terra
Champions of Defiance
The Company of the Damned
Immortal Custodians
Crowned Paladins
Brothers of Light
Revenants of Dread
Tears of Ultramar
Ice Void
Magistrates of Absolution
Swords of Absolution
Angelic Saviours
Crypt Fathers


----------



## shadowborne

Some I got:

Typhoon Executioners - Space marines company that is full of themselves.
Meteoric Liberators - Yea
Cavaliers of Mars
Space Lamenters
Agile Euphoria - This one just sounds like fun.
Bleeding Lords - Not a company I would want to join...
Subconscious Madness of Despair - Sounds like a band...
Silent Enforcers - Imperial Guard
Nebulized Death
Howling Exorcists - Witch Hunters, definatly if you find sisters of battle that talk.

Angelic Daemons - This would be one messed up company.
Heroic Violence - I love it
Caustic Hallucinations of Death - Yea....bad times ahead.
Purple Death of Redemption - .....Don't ask, Don't tell company in charge of interrogation...
Warp Masochists - Chaos
Bishops of Pain - This just sounds like a great daemonhunter army.


----------



## Beaky

Shreiking Protesters
Magistrates of Vendetta
Shield Troglodytes
Brilliant Flayers
Destiny's Revolutionaries
Disruptive Cadavers


----------



## Blackomega

Here's a few i've got 

Storm Claws
Legion of Judgement
Iron Eagles
Brothers of the Damned

Subconscious Exorcists of Protelus - WTF!?!


----------



## jordan_darko

i thought Soul Vipers was pretty cool.


----------



## killmaimburn

I <3 this generator!! Some of the better ones:
Malice Reapers
Abyss Vindicators
Hellfire Protectors
Emerald Avengers
Obsidian Revenant
Crimson Liberators
Ebony Ambition

(Oh btw remember I'm using this for chaos legions AND my coming-soon reg SM)


----------



## NoiseMarine

liberators of vengeance
emerald demons
patriarchs of bone


----------



## Meep

I love the ones with LASER in the name.
I'd play a SM chapter called Laser Liberators


they liberate via laser!!


----------



## Meep

some ones i got (not joking)

Delta Dorn!- need I say more?
Heroic Plasma- it takes guts to fire “gets hot” weapons
Spectral Crisis- sounds cool for chaos…but id also make some inquisitorial ghostbusters.
Bleeding Damage- led by Chaos Lord Headshot Multikill
Purple Blood- genestealer cult?
Precision Weapons- I hope so…
Psi Krakens- cousins of the void whale?
Tornado liberators- how do u liberate a tornado? Lol


----------



## The_Inquisitor

In order of favouritism, most favourite at top:

Destiny's Messengers
Priest's of Russ
Children of Corax
Tear's of The Emperor
Desert Vultures


----------



## Hellskullz

SM
Soul Blades
Angelic Madness
Brothers of Justice
Sons of Russ


CSM
Emperors Destroyers
Heartless Killers
Bishops of Doom
Blades of Chaos


----------



## Jezlad

> although it would be cooler if there was a chaos chapter generator


I'll add a chaos marine name generator this weekend. They only take a few hours.


----------



## Jezlad

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=chaoslegiongenerator

I've added the javascript and template. Its populated with Space Marine names at the moment but i'll dig out the chaos marine word list I have laying around and add it in tonight.


----------



## Lt_of_Marines

Phantom Mercanaries
Tainted Souls of War
Phantoms of Legend
Legion of Defiance


----------



## Zorenthewise

Damned Miracles
Remnants of the Apocalypse
Children of Reavers
Malice Hammers
Bishops of Desolation


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

here's an imperial one that im going to use for my DIY chapter: Aurora Knights
and then here's a cool one for a chaos chapter: Apostles of Death


----------



## warmaster isaan

i have come up with:

blood sons
imperial warders
soul crushers

also i came up with csm names 

soul crushers
the crucifiers
harbingers of death
poison maledictors
gargoyles of despair
death angels
the black propaganda
thats all i can come up with yet hope u like them


----------



## fynn

ok heres a few chapter names i got

Tornado Brotherhood
Apostles of Order
Champions of Death
Imperial Exorcists
Wild Paladins of Vengeance
Swords of Cobalt
Tenacious Brotherhood
Children of Russ
Onyx Lions
Revenants of Fire
Children of Fire

think im gona use one for my unamed marines


----------



## Duci

ive got one i used it as a team name in a game i played 

the wolves of cadia


----------



## Amra_the_lion

not so great
Mechanical Asteroids
Burning Exterminators
Triumphant Hallucinations
Diligent Violators
Knights of Fire

good ones
Swords of Despair
Brilliant Afflictions
Steel Hammers
Banished Company
Swords of Faith
Azure Hawks of Pain


----------



## the green guy

i liked this one 
Carnage Piranhas
but i think i'll use it like a squad name( you know how blood angles have the death company) think about it 
sky hammer carnage piranhas squad


----------



## IamI1966

Brothers in Fire and Steel


----------



## Hespithe

Not generated, but I thought the options might be added....
For a combined SM/Inq force....

The Ablative Wounds


----------



## Asamodai

The Good:

Blades of Devotion
Burning Consuls
Sabre Storms
Crimson Ravens
Black Manticores

The Less Good:

Enraged Lamenters of Nebula IV
Repentant Horrors Of Caliban
Psychic Strike of Isolation
Metallic Vandals (Vandals probably isn't a good word to be in there.)
Midnight Tribulations of Gryphonne
Wrath Comrades of Vengeance


----------



## darklightknight448

*takes deep breath*

Heralds of Judgement - Awesome. Just. Plain. Awesome.
Arcane Enforcers - Maybe a Magic-based, Inquisitor-allied chapter?
Horned Masters - Chaos for sure.
Damned Panthers - See above...
Crimson Forces - Blood Angels successor chapter...?
Legends of Death - Veterans anyone?
Emperors Visions - Brilliant name for any Loyalist chapter
Champions of Fire - Would work with Chaos or Loyalist. Bonus points for being a play on 'Chariots of Fire'... 
Phantom Medusas - Dunno why it sounds cool. It just does.
Skulking Tomahawks - Assassins!
Shadow Plasma - Plasma weapons aplenty!
Gore Horrors - Chaos! (or Flesh Tearers successor chapter...)
Knights of Defiance - Loyalist or Chaos. Awesome-sounding too 
Guardians of Cobalt - Loyalist for sure. Blue armour and weapons! BLUE!!!!
Tempest Wyverns - Loyalist or Chaos. Lots of Jump Infantry!
Mechanical Heralds - Machine cult?
Death Angels - Loyalist. Possibly Dark Angels successor chapter.
Blazing Rampagers - FIRE!!!! Most likely Chaos.
Apostles of Justice - Hmm... Chaos?  AWESOME Loyalist name.
Bishops of Steel - Machine cult? Possibly Iron Hands successors.
Tenacious Paladins - LOYALIST! Lots of swords!
Abyss Warlocks - Tznteech? (sorry if I have spelled this completely wrong...)
Ebony Knights - Just plain brilliant name for Loyalist or possibly Chaos.
Raven Daemons - Chaos. Plenty of Raptors.
Soul Speakers - Do I even need to point OUT how purely AWESOME this name sounds?!


----------



## Vaz

Apostles of Devotion
Bishops of Retribution
Penitents of Medusa
Unwavering Legion
Swords of Judgement

And my favourite - don't know why - Architects of Malice. Building upon hatred and the wish to do harm to the enemy - sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

here's a few i just got:

Seige Devils- imperial fists successors?

Golden Consuls- holy men for sure

Death Knights- tightest damned name yet, chaos or loyalist


----------



## Baron Spikey

used the CSM 'chapter' genrator for my Tactica War unit name's

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22799

Knights of Suffering

Silent Tearers

Prophet of Pain (it was Prophet*s*, but I changed it for the Land Raider)

Penitents of Pain

Blades of Despair

Beholder of Malice (again it was Beholder*s*)


----------



## Stoney_fish

Hounds of carnage/ chaos and definately Khorne
Nemesis Marines / loyalists sounds feared and formidable"DIBS"
Emperors wounds/ Chaos/slaannesh


----------



## Wiccus

Captain Kickass and The Magic Candy Factory Workers....


----------



## Tankworks

Bleeding Perishers
Perishing Bleeders
Sorry, the Devil made me do it!


----------



## Dafistofmork

Here are some I got:

Light Archangels
Crypt Vindicators of the Emperor
Iron Relics of Iron
Exiled Lions
Diligent Violators
Purple Instruments
Steel Tribulations
Doom Vindicators
Knarloc Captives
and my personal fav;
Flaming Piranhas:scratchhead:


----------



## Trevor Drake

Shield Reavers
Mithril Scions
Padres of the Imperium (Pedro Kantors new Chapter lol)


----------



## pchandler43

Shield Breakers of Gryphonne

Might actually use that as a nickname for my IG unit

Redeemers of Vraks (One I've been tossing around)


----------



## The Sullen One

*Do any of them make sense*

Here's some of the dafter names it came up with:

Screaming Comrades
Lonesome Darkness
Silent Miracles
Resilient Madness
Radical Madness
Meteoric Delusion
Penitents of Redemption
Psycho Marauders
Phantom Miracles
Magistrates of Purgatory
Abyss Killers
Toxic Hydras
Spectral Delusion of Ultramar
Burning Generals
Children of Desolation
Sons of Pain
Tattered Contagion
Tattered Statues of Ultramar
Hellhawk Assassins of Despair
Desolate Damage
Crowned Drones of Vengeance
Electric Tusks Of Caliban
Smoking Madness
Repentant Revenant
Bleeding Longbows
Burning Slayers
Celestial Troglodytes of Isolation
Sons of Despair
Secluded Skeletons


----------



## Gen. Confusion

Bleeding Cadavers, LOL


----------



## Revelations

First one that came up...

The Company of Death. 

At first I laughed. But then I said it outloud and got this really erie feeling. And it's a cool play on words. HANDS OFF PEOPLE!! IT'S MINE!!!!

The few others...

Ruby Scorpions (Decent, I like it)
Brothers of Vendetta (Very vibrant & vicarious, but no)
Destiny's Crisis (Sound's like a video game)
Aurora Outlaws (Meh, I'll pass)
Nova Instruments (Rock N Roll babe! but no)
Lonesome Avengers (What? Pity party at there place)
Omega Darkness (Interesting... a good effort and great potential, needs more)
Twisted Fathers (Err... so many jokes, non of them good)
Precision Hydras (Meh, I'll pass)
Frozen Eagles (Not bad, not bad)

I like the generator. It's quick, painless and offers a plethora of combinations for a quick game, short story or otherwise something to poke fun at. I dig it. Nice job Jez.



Edit - I just noticed the Chaos One...

Legion of Doom (What... the... ...)
Tears of Reverance (Nice, Fallen Dark Angels, no question asked)
Mithril Blood (I'm thinking Thousand Sons offshoot)
Pious Furor (Just sounds nifty)
Shattered Wings (Fallen Blood Angels, nice imagery)
Bleeding Ambition (It just speaks Chaos to me)

Another nice addition Jez. But the word protectors being in the Chaos generator? I dunno...


----------



## Trandoshanjake

Flaming Penitents (lol flaming)
Golden Fear (wtf?)
Mysterious Tribulations
Crying Delusion
Electric Invaders
Chrome Longbows
Withered Destroyers
Mysterious Rampage
Skulking Enforcers
Arctic Asteroids
Stalwart Ambition of Gryphonne
Midnight Vandals of Nebula IV
Battle Silence
Smoking Wolves
Poison Captives
Carnage Scimitars
Wicked Snakes of Redemption
(IMMA FIRIN MAH) Laser Hands


----------



## vacantghost

here are some:
legion of vengeance
astral tusks...
physco wings -.-
scions of law
remnants of desolation...
blood executioners.. how the hell do you execute blood?
desolate ambition. Lol
syncretic marines xD


----------



## tu_shan82

Here's a few it came up with for me within a short space of time:
Prophets of Devotion
Wild Avengers
Emperors Hammers
Blades of Defiance
Cavaliers of Retribution
Scions of Tigris
Brotherhood of Corax
Chrome Vypers

This name generater is awesome, it comes up with some good ones, some silly ones too, but alot of good ones.


----------



## MashedIdiot

I tested it for 2 minutes and got these weird/funny names for SM Chapters:
Ebony Masochists
Invisible Fanatics
Mysterious Exemplar
Siege Castles
Nemesis Dukes


----------



## Godstud

Stone Temple Pilots?
Gramercy Riffs
the Turnbull AC's
the Baseball Furies
the Lizzies(a female chapter?)
The Warriors?
ummm OK no  Just kidding.

Light Hammers (Hammers of Light?)
Emperor's Justice
Hand of Doom
Justicars
Doom Hammer


----------



## Red Geist

I can't believe I found this with the generator, I came up with it on my own months ago for my chapter...

Battle Angels


----------



## Blue Liger

Magistrates of Absolution


----------



## johnaspy

Twisted Masochists
Screeching serpents
Tundra Destroyers


----------



## Galahad

Legion of Terra
Flame Reapers
Atomic Saints
Apostles of Russ


----------



## bishop5

Protectors of the Wolf
Dark Blades
Heralds of Medusa
Tears of Piety
Brotherhood of the Damned


----------



## AnubisBlade

Marching Carrion (braaaaaaaains....)[/QUOTE]

ok the marching carrion just had me in tears from laughing soo hard i could just see a Nurgal force with their arms out no bolters to be seen chanting Braaaaiiiinnnnnssss as it slogged forward never goin down exept to the most powerful of shots


----------



## Korrogoth

Your Saved Titles:

Forbidden Marauders of Ultramar
Prophets of Doom
Protectors of the Emperor
Flaming Contagion
Bionic Elements
Tundra Executioners
Emperors Asteroids
Immortal Vultures
Champions of Khan
Star Scions
Righteous Salvation


----------



## Master Jherro

Here are some of the silliest names I got out of this amazing generator.

Atomic Wraiths of Death
Furious Fiends of Gryphonne
Twisted Outlaws of Despair
Polar Champions of Isolation
Warp Void of Pain
Banished Violence
Smoking Disciples
Black Protesters
Banished Damage
Delta Conquerors of Death
Subconscious Eagles
Monochrome Woe
Bleeding Invaders of Shadow
Furious Isolation of Despair
Prodigious Apparitions
Lightening Wolves of Isolation
Regal Egyptians
Aurora Exorcists of Vigilance
Ice Madness
Crying Enforcers
Syncretic Masochists


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Here's some I found...

Lonesome hawks
Omega Champions
Blades of Tigris
Genesis Hearts
Inferno Serpents
Legends of Terra
Disciples of Pain
Angelic Hammers


I've had loads more stupid ones such as :
phoenix lords(easy to get mixed up), 
Disruptive Remenants (Exactly what a wrecked land raider is),
Smoking angels (Setting bad examples to young marines).


----------



## Death Shroud

Oooh I like this, useful tool since chapter names are harder to come up with than colour schemes.

1st one : Savage Carrion

Other good ones
Lords of Dread
Silver Vandals
Stone Warhawks
Triumphant Storms
Midnight Legends

This is a great tool, how can you not love something which throws up stuff like "crypt revolutionaries"? :clapping:


----------



## Lupercal101

Did heresy online make this themselves or did they get it from somewhere?If they made it themselves could you also try to make a Chaos Space Marine Chapter Name Generator? That would be cool. For one i got Crying Drones, . How fearsome!
Here's mine (that were decent):

Repentant Venerators of Orpheus
Brotherhood of Purgatory
Galactic Marshals of Redemption
Lords of Pain
Gilded Tyrants of Shadow
Hounds of the Apocalypse


But some were really dumb:
Blue Instruments
Mechanical Vultures
Imperial Castles
Withered Repentors


----------



## unxpekted22

Withered Violators of Orpheus (ha)

screaming protesters 

Desolation Atoms of Isolation

here's a keeper: Laser Damage

Actually kind of legit: Silver Saviors

and just cuz i like BT i liked the idea of Flame Templars.


----------



## terminatormonkey

Angles of Fear
oo a good chaos one
lords of impunity


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Prodigious Dukes
Agile Prophets
Spiteful Troglodytes
Tenacious Tigers
Radical Dreams
Desolate Euphoria
Psychic Wizards 
Atomic Barbarians
Galactic Warlocks
Triumphant Atoms
Exultant Parasites

...Is it just me, or do these names fail utterly at striking fear into the hearts of chaos? They're great!


----------



## stasiontko

My favorite oxymoron: Righteous Usurpers

Shattered Whispers of Monita - now try and tell a story behind that name 

I like these, because they seem to blend well with the genre, and smell like pure nonsense at the same time:

Bleeding Saints
Vermilion Egyptians
Repentant Weapons


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Smoking Jackals

I'm sorry, I couldn't help it. There's something inherently funny about this mental image. I now have the squad and the logo; thanks to Heresy for giving me a chapter. :victory:


----------



## Radagastbird

Menders of Asclepius is my official SM Chapter Name (wasn't random)! Yay

anyhow, here are some others that have good potential:
Steel Dragons
Knights of Reverence
Disciples of Khan (Sounds like a White Scars squad name)
Knights of Piety
Stalwart Zealots
Mechanical Fanatics
Guardians of Thunder (these guys's got the BIG guns)

other intimidating/disturbing names (for CSM):
Skulking Reapers (maybe more Dark Eldar...)
Fallen Custodians
Gore Euphoria (don't think about this too much uke

These are the not-so-good ones:
Mantis Piranhas (straight from the zoo)
Space Talismans (they just sit around bringing luck?!?)
Howling Asteroids (not good unless used for Drop Pod army)
Smoking Wounds (someone just got hit by a Lascannon :shok: ...)
Grail Relics 

and the best of all:
:biggrin: Silent Speakers :biggrin:


----------



## Iron Angel

LOYALIST:
Prophets of Retribution
Emerald Fists
Protectors of Penance
Disciples of Faith
Soul Guardians
Damned Salvation
Disciples of Judgement
Howling Salvation

KHORNE:
Defiant Violators
Barons of Vendetta
Malice Brotherhood
Savage Corsairs

SLAANESH:
Ruby Devils
Golden Extravagance
Onyx Princes

NURGLE:
Phantom Vultures
Sons of Desolation
Silent Victors

TZEENTCH:
Destiny's Advocates
Cobalt Whispers
Shadow Custodians
Destiny's Confessors

ANY BECAUSE THEY'RE THAT AWESOME:
Iron Angels


I kid you not on that last one.


----------



## The Odd One

Sons of Pain


----------



## Ryzearn

the best name i got was gore power


----------



## VanitusMalus

Secluded Rage - interesting name for a Dark Angels successor chapter that aggressively and quietly hunts only the Fallen
Lords of Faith - a Space Marine Chapter that has great loyalty and fights quite often alongside the Ordo Hereticus
Penitents of Ultramar - successor chapter of the Ultramarines that failed during the great battle with the Tyranids and now fight to absolve themselves
Omega Blades - trained in CC warfare and carries a heavy amount of power weapons and lightning claws


----------



## Varakir

Barons of fire - Salamanders successor chapter. Unlike their predecessors they have little patience for the likes of normal humans, and abhor allying with the imperial guard even moreso than other chapters. They maintain 2 companys, the first a 300 strong veteran company, and the second a scout company. The neophytes are only spoken to in battle situations, and must maintain a vow of silence for many years before they are finally granted the title of battle brother.

Hounds of malice - suspected to be linked to the space wolves or blood angels, the hounds are fast attack specialists, often fielding several bike and speeder squadrons. Their squads are always broken into 2 squads, or packs. One pack will engage the target, whilst the other closes in from the shadows, leaving them nowhere to run. The hounds have an unusually high number of assault and vanguard troops and it is not unknown for their bolter armed marines to run down an enemy on foot, to look him in the eye as he perishes.


----------



## Truth Bearer

The chapter name generator is just hilarious. Some great ones...

Desolation Isolation - "Say our name ten times fast, and you are truly a chosen of the Emperor."
Cobalt Atoms - "What are you made of, Marines?! "Our name answers the question for you, sir!"
Shield Sounds - "Clang!"
Wicked Templars - "We're like Black Templars, but a bit more... wicked."
Legacy Infiltrators - "You infiltrate what?"
Subconcious Banshees - "Our scream is a weapon... but only in our minds."
Disruptive Extravagance of Penance - "We're sorry our awesome costumes are so disruptive." I really had nothin' for this one, but any chapter with such a name should die. A lot.
Knarloc Castles - "..." What?
Angry Defenders - "We defend with the utmost RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!"
Blood Liberators - "Those vital fluids have been trapped in you for too long. Allow me to free them."
The Company of the Damned - "We didn't like the way the Legion's Electoral College worked, so we split off."

I could keep going all night at this rate. Must force myself to stop.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

haha lol sons of horus those are wicked names!
if i made up my own chapter names i guess they'd be maybe:
-nova fists
-highly un original: angels of death
-hammer heads
-emperor's fist 
-emperor's wrath
-plasma wings
-blue boomers (maybe take out blue)
lol those are just off the top of my head tho i'm not a sm player. (i have one tactical squad tho, lol) personally i like that 1st one, nova fists.... tho it might be a real one and i just don't know it. lol thats my 2 cents
-
-


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Tempest Outlaws of Bile
Plague Hurricanes of Fire - plague AND fire!
Blood Spartans of the Warp
Withered Hunters of Death
Azure Wraiths
Toxic Apparitions
Septic Fathers
Carrion Woe
Scythes of Disease - one of my personal favorites.
Sons of Sufferance
Gore Maniacs
Skeletal Umbrage
Hierophants of Cobalt
Septic Tomahawks
Snarling Extremists
Laser Watch - Hahaha! EPIC!
The Company of Carnage
Legacy Legacy - Hmmmmm... I loled at that one.
Forbidden Exterminators
Striking Violators
Flayed Prosecutors - rather liked that one, I feel it went with the Striking Violators very very well.

used the generator for like 20 mins... was a lot of fun!


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

heres sum more: for sm or csm, dusnt matter
magma heads
skull fukers-lol
cannible apple marines-tasty
ice wings
holy saviors
laser patrol
mighty guard
silver guard
light reapers of _____ it wrks with almost anything (i'm thinking tezeentch)
dune guns
doom wings
death hands
trigger guard
blood hounds
wonder boys
metal heads
they're all awsome...


----------



## Sacrean

the one I have come up with on my Dawn of War 2 is Emperor's Tears. Renegade SM chapter. Specialized in Jump marines. 

Some from the generator.

Raging Infiltrators
Golden Wings of Khorne
Blue Thunder
Legends of Tzeentch - lol
Mutation Corrupters - lol so they heal mutations?
Space Knights - lol isnt this All SM's??

Ok enough for now


----------



## admirzay12

Purple Watch - i wonder what paint scheme to use
Blue Egyptians of Iron - .......... OK
Green Marines - original
Knarloc Extravagance - WHY IS THE WORD KNARLOC IN THIS THING!!!
Knarloc Piranhas - tau much, i think u have to re-name the generator....
Psycho Damage - a crazy amount of damage.
War Destroyers - they dont destroy the enemy, no they destroy the whole thing!!
White Marines - ........
Ebony Specters - lol
Encarmine Hallucinations of Nebula IV - what?
Robust Parasites - the're bigger then your standard parasites, they should go on a diet.
Death Company - SO THEY ARE A CHAPTER!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

War Vultures
Meteoric Disciples
Prophets of Despair
Purple Infiltrators - No joke, I actually did get this one. 
Dark Butchers - Marines who butcher animals in the Dark
Purple Rapiers - lol


----------



## Blammer

Forbidden punishers
Lost spears ( I like this one)
screaming madness ( chaos)
Apostles of death (chaos)
Heralds of Malice (chaos)
Furious bones (what the? :laugh
Toxic Statues (what the?)
Ethereal hammers (nice)
Children of Justice
Polar Paladins
Iron hawks
Scions of Vulkan (salamanders successors)
Mechanical sounds (what the?)


----------



## WannabeKurt

I just had the most epic name ever get generated: The Space Defender's. Retro Marines...
OMG, I just thought about giving a marine an afro. I surprise myself with the lameness I create.


----------



## DMN

All genuine:

Padres of the Apocalypse
Magistrates of Despair
Mechanical Forms
Bishops of Redemption
Bone Parasites
Bionic Bones
Damned Parasites
Polar Crisis of Pain
Howling Hunters of Shadow
Echo Afflictions
Solitary Isolation
Remnants of Dread
Echo Plasma
Exultant Castles
Burning Castles of Monita
Skulking Skulls
Monochrome Monitors
Agile Madness
Stalwart Whispers
Echo Delusion
Withered Judges


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

First off, Polar Crisis of Pain is awesome. 

Second, this is my new chapter: 
Padres of the Apocalypse + Echo Plasma = Padres of Plasma
Isn't that the coolest thing ever?

New ones:
Arctic Hallucinations
Crypt Nightmares
Skeletal Eyes
Righteous Archangels of Isolation
Howling Heralds
Swords of the Stoic
Stealth Saints
Subconscious Butchers
Knarloc Vandals
Angry Pain
Invisible Rampage 
Battle Euphoria
Toxic Tigers (What's cooler than a poisonous cat?)


----------



## Demonolatress

Within 20 mins found possible names for my Chaos Marines.

Infernal Archangels
Battle Jackals
Amethyst Dragons
The Infernal Princes


----------



## Locolus

Brotherhood of the Apocalypse


----------



## Pathfinder201

Chaos warbands

Khorne's champions
flames of the night
enternal dead ones
The purgers of the clean
Gory doomed
the Maginficent corupted
Sons of the night


----------



## DEATHTORUSS

wraiths of destuction
Angels Oblivion
Planets death
Raptors Enraged
and Seers of the Blood
k:


----------



## Unforgiven302

Forgot all about the name generator, and this thread. Here is a list of some that popped up within 5 minutes of clicking. A couple of good ones too.


Hounds of Salvation
Obsidian Scimitars
Ebony Minotaurs
Crusaders of Penance
Revenants of Vulkan
Siege Brethren
Ebony Falcons
Brothers of Retribution
Sanguine Spears
Cavaliers of Vulkan
Knights of Steel
Storm Claws
Swords of Penance
Swords of Vigillance
Knights of Vigillance
Scions of Redemption
Scythes of Medusa
Emperors Acolytes
Legion of Light
Flaming Speakers (But this one goes to 11)
Brothers of Steel
Precision Fanatics (sounds like every engineer I have ever met)
Ascended Asteroids (I had a bad case of those not long ago, they hurt.)
Frenzied Prophets
Tears of the Stoic
The Company of Repentance
Wicked Tribulations of Isolation (one of those silly ones)
Scythes of Redemption
Smoking Death (yes, smoking will kill you)
Laser Snakes (their snakes with lasers!)
Sabre Guard
Blades of Thunder (blades of glory meets days of thunder, see the crossover there?!?!)
Revenants of Sanguinius
Apostles of Fire
Tears of Sanguinius
Malice Saints
Shadow Wraiths
Cavaliers of Corax
Scythes of the Emperor
Hounds of Russ
Scions of Vulkan
Scythes of Vengeance
Scythes of Sanguinius
Sons of Judgement
Death Talons
Penitents of Faith
Champions of Piety
Star Sky of Pain (sounds like an anime movie)
Shield Warriors of Ultramar
Phantom Guard
Guardians of Defiance
Brotherhood of Fire
Deadly Killers (aren't all killers deadly?)
Nemesis Swords
Blood Redeemers
Subconscious Martyrs (They just don't know it)
Blades of Sanguinius
Encarmine Guardians
Disciples of Sanguinius
Disciples of Dorn


----------



## william cluney

*generator name*

raptors of the damned
chaplans of denial
ultrafears
chapter of elimination
death-defy chaplans

hope you like them:victory:


----------



## hippypancake

Children of the Damned (ok it's mine but still)

Siege Specters

Iron Raptors

Chaplains of Damnation

Bearer of Blood


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Angelic Fiends
Crowned Lords
Red Masochists
Purple Crisis
Furious Extremists
Angry Slayers
Smoking Piranhas
Snarling Void
Immortal Death- no need for explaining...
Psycho Executioners
Skeletal Umbrage of Nebula IV-WTF??
Heartless Demons-Aren't they all?
Children of Law-makes me think of Sylvester Stallone(I'm the Law)
Legion of the Imperium
Knarloc Fear
Legion of Gold-0.0 must be rich
Knarloc Eyes-... right...
Frozen Forces Of Caliban- some sort of frozen dark angels?

some weird names in there...


----------



## Svartmetall

'Monochrome Miracles'.

So I'm guessing they look like bargain-basement Black Templars, and turn water into wine on Chapter Movie Nights...


----------



## MidnightSun

Beta Dogs
Laser Legion (Space Marines with... Lasguns?)
Knarloc Wounds
Screaming Spartans (This is ARGH!!!)
Screaming Paladins
Exiled Piranhas (NO. You do NOT bite the Emperor!)
Shrieking Drones
Laser Plasma (Just... what?
Green Weapons
Crying Wyverns
Heroic Executioners (I'll save you! CHOP!)
Remnants of the Imperium
Dark Brotherhood (Elder Scrolls, anyone?)
Dread Carrion
Savage Beasts
Liberators of Chaos (You say whaaaaat?)
Lords of Chaos (Misleading)
Defiant Parasites
Legacy Tomahawks
Imperial Guard
Smoking Skeletons
Grey Princes (Elder Scrolls again!)

That's all I can really do right now...

Midnight


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Just got this one... Arctic Egyptians of Shadow
Any ideas what this means?


----------



## The Boz

Svartmetall said:


> 'Monochrome Miracles'.
> 
> So I'm guessing they look like bargain-basement Black Templars, and turn water into wine on Chapter Movie Nights...


Perfect for lazy painters


----------



## turel2

SM Chapter names:
Lords of Despair
Apostles of Terra
Abyss Slayers
Echo Wardens
The Company of Devotion
Inferno Hounds
Remnants of Redemption
Nemesis Talons
Phoenix Hunters

Chaos Legion names:

Black Daemons
Blood Phantoms
Immortal Prophets
Harbingers of Terror
Desert Guardians
Warp Marauders
Shrouded Epitaphs of Pain
Void Destroyers
Blight Enforcers
Swirling Destroyers
Dark Knights of Death
Soul Exterminators
Banished Silence
Astral Prophets


----------



## Jae Namkyoung

Here are a few names I managed to come up with.

Black Wolves
Fighting Panthers
Apostles of Blood
The Bounty Hunters
Black Jaguars
The Lost Vikings
The Silent Knights
The Immortal Samuari's
The Emperor's Chosen
Prophets of the Lost
Astral Hellcats
Celestial Warcats


----------



## sonsofchaos

here's what I got
Nova Hounds- galaxy patterns on shoulder pads?
Crying Usurpers- lots of tear drops?
Storm Purgators- eye of a hurricane paint-job?


----------



## sonsofchaos

Laser Plasma " for the last time, just pick one Helveticus!!! You can't have both"
"awwww c'mon Exalta plleeaassee???"
lol:biggrin::biggrin::laugh:


----------



## lsarofeen

Sands of Rydeen is mine.

Screaming Hallucinations was generated. Sounds like a Noise Marine breed.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I just got

Angry madness (eh? Sounds like khorne)

Defiant Wizards (bunch of pyskers? that are chaos?)

Polar Conquerors (their objective... to conquer the poles!)

Crying Tusks (emo!)

Lost Guard (dude where are they? they were supposed to be here five hours ago...)


----------



## gundamboy195

Heartless Remnants! was thinking of a Dark Angels army too!


----------



## jackmandoom

Smoking Weapons - first click of the day 
Robust Generals - perhaps tech marine based
Blades of Fire - lots of power swords i presume
Liberators of Vendetta
Furious Wraiths of Pain
Blades of Order
Mechanical Void - a chapter fighting in the void of the eye of terror
Hellfire Extremists
Invisible Stormlords -loads of stealthy guys with powerful weapons


----------



## Artificer Armour

Here are some i picked up -

-Golden Vindicators
-Ice Company
-Malice Company
-Brothers of Light
-Onyx Custodians


----------



## Evil beaver2

Took the CSM name generator for a spin and this is what I got:

Blades of Chaos- Cool name for anything chaos
Suicidal Guards- I already call mu traitor guard this, but that may just be due to the tactics I use to play them
Purple Killers- Sounds like an awesome legion, ill make some next time Im feeling bored
Legion of Fire- 
Skulking Stalkers- Creepy emo people anyone?
Wrath Euphoria of Corruption- WTF????
Silent Destroyers-
Fierce Fanatics-
Stealth Rogues-
Robust Revolutionaries-
Chrome Skeletons- I believe they are called necrons.
Carrion Venerators- That would be all you loyalists out there.
Green Power of Nurgle-
Thunder Void of the Warp- That is what the warp is after all.
Vaporized Remnants- Doesnt sound like theres much left of that army
Laser Crisis of Death- What???
Crying Maniacs-
Disruptive Lions- Because normal lions arent disruptive enough enough already.
Knarloc Monitors- Arent those called kroot?
Green Scars- Plague marines on bikes
Suicidal Fanatics- I really want to join that army!
Vitriolic Silence- What the hell does that mean?
Septic Destroyers- Not an army I want to see in the near future
Terror Rampagers of Khorne- A fitting name
Bleeding Blood- ???
Death Guard- I think someone else got to that one first.
Fallen Carrion- Better known as dead people.


----------



## craig67

I came up with HOUNDS OF THE EMPEROR...possible new chapter made from custodes gene seed, and CHILDREN OF TERRA an ultra marine founding but only recruit from earth....


----------



## Rhyu

well i looked and i love them all but if you want some new names here are some that i thought off


----------



## Luisjoey

Beastial Templars

:S weird! they are like frenzy templars!


----------



## Master WootWoot

I don't demand his, but i would appreciate it! At least read the first ones!

Death Watch (Yes, yes.)
Raging Rage (Angry Marines successors)
Emperors Violators (funny...)
Blue Company (Seems pretty... Blue?)
Smoking Vindicators (I knew it!)
Invisible Visions of Redemption (Err...)
Bronze Longbows (Ineffective)

shrouded punishers
grail monitors
Mithril Lords of Gryphonne
Agile Avengers
Arcane Liberators (Like it!)
Blades of bronze x2
Dread Cobras of Pain
Dark Tyrants
Indomitable Daemons (Kay-oss!)
Chrome Icons (Woot?)
Azure Comrades (Bluueee!)
Crying Fathers (Haha!)
Angry Protesters (Teehee!)
Disciples of Light (Meh)
Beta Fathers
Barons of Cobalt
Lost Adherents
Infernal Fiends
Desolation Vipers
Hierophants of Dread
Tornado Storms (Hahha!)
Radical Conquerors (Erm...)
Swords of Pain
Crimson Crypts (?)
Legends of Carnage (Khorneey)
Horned Talons (Did that even make sense?)
Chrome Exterminators
Blades of the Wolf
Beta Barbarians
Ravening Spears
Apostles of Khan
Triumphant Legends (!)
Howling Icons of Absolution
and
Laser Hallucinations
Beta Dreams
Arcane Madness of Death
Lords of the Apocalypse (Yeah! Me too!)
Heralds of Redemption
Celestial Crisis
Twisted Bones
Star Ravens of Shadow
Golden Generals
Scythes of Dorn (Me too!) x2
Shattered Carnagers
Blue fanatics
Chrome Wyverns of Redemption
Raging Contagion of Shadow
Hellhawk Cerebellum
Bleeding Banshees (Menstruation?)
Screaming Damage
Smoking Despoilers (Cigarets, anyone?)
Disciples of Apocalypse (Yeah)
Astro Dukes
Sons of Defiance (Cool enough...)
Lightening Extravagance
Nova Longbows
Twisted Dreams
Atomic Templars
Knarloc Wolves
Nemesis Advocates
Righteous Egyptians
Laser Templars
Regal Wounds
Light Shadows (Haha!)
Arctic Piranhas (Very funny...)
green Legacy
Bionic Bones
Smoking Statues
Shadow Warriors (Ehh...)
Invisible Crusaders
Savage Confessors of the Emperor
Savage Dogs
Atomic Wizards
Furious Skulls
Fighting Sounds
Sons of Gold
Mortal Company
Gilded Demons of Ultramar
Disciples of Redemption


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

Sword Counsil


----------



## Doelago

*Vigilant Icons* and *Scythes of Faith*. The names alone were awesome enough for me to start playing them and write stuff about them...


----------



## steamius

masters of rune
heralds of night
green piece


----------



## Johna Angelius

Here are some of mine and some that the Generators came up with
Battle Spectres
Alpha Dragons
Iron Dragoons 
Seige Champions------My Chapters name
The Legion of Iron

But heres one that I thought was to funny to leave out (and the generator came up with this)

Protectors of Chaos


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Haha, never seen this until now. Excuse me if I restrain my laughter:

*Beholders of Light* (and their Sisters of Battle comrades, The Snowblind Rose!)
*Void Skulls* (Now THAT is fitting for a Schmesch Muhreen chapter!)
*Shield Madness of Iron* (Primarch: Crazy Stainless Steel Wallfist)
*Bionic Plasma* (How impractical!)
*Triumphant Warriors* (Much more successful than their peers, the Defeatist Warriors)
*Legends of the Apocalypse* (Because after an apocalypse, word of legend will be sprawling!)
*Red Spirits* (Adepts at BBQ utility!)
*Nemesis Scars* (when scars just won't go away)
*Dusk Marshals* (They got assigned by the emperor to command 1 hour out of the day.)
*Ebony Asteroids* (Although they tried to fight, they just couldn't help getting mined in EVE online)
*Horned Hallucinations* (when you need an eye poked out from the _inside_)
*Shield Delusion* (Their mortal enemies being the Sword Assurance)
*Angry Pariahs* (when nice Pariahs just. won't. do.)
*Space Exemplar* (when you need the very best room you can rent)
*Twisted Liberators* (They liberated not out of benevolence - but because a wampa would eat their subjects)
*Platinum Banshees* (ordinary banshees were found to be much too lightweight and transparent for the job)
*Mysterious Stormlords* (noone can command storms if they're obvious!)
*Crying Raiders* (after many fruitless raids, they were just overcome by the futility of it all)
*Nova Violence* (what started as a really cool rock band unfortunately turned into pure galaxy spanning murder)
*Righteous Monitors* (when you need someone to _look at things_ while being snotty about it.)
*Storm Mentors* (Because an uneducated storm is bound to cause trouble.)
*Robust Cerebellum* (Known for their exquisite balance and dexterity.)
*Tenacious Sky of Iron* (The founding chapter of the Flat Ground of Dust)


----------



## wulfgartheblack

*My list o names*

*LOYALIST*
Thunder Brethren
Brothers of Salvation
The Company of Faith
Knights of Repentance
Swords of the Imperium
Crowned Avengers
Silver Panthers
Bronze Falcons
Brotherhood of Steel
Heralds of Retribution

*CHAOS*
Blades of Thunder
Hounds of Vengeance
Caustic Hammers 
Twisted Hydras
Platinum Horrors
Poison(ed) Dragons
Nemesis Shades
Crypt Fiends (sounds a little D&D-ish)
Horned Spectres
Obsidian Hydras
Exiled Acolytes


----------



## Shadowbadger

Did not get any decent loyalist ones. Love "Gore Euphoria" though!

*Traitor*
Gore Euphoria (Slaanesh)
Children of Gold (Tzeentch)
Vitriolic Contagion (Nurgle)
Guardians of Carnage (Khorne)


----------



## pylco

Flame Guardians
Scythes of the Apocalypse


----------



## philsminions

Ha! First name given: Indomitable Barons of Absolution
Number two: Penitents of the Emperor
Number three: Remnants of Absolution
I think I see a pattern emerging for my chapter...guess I'll have to work it into the fluff.


----------



## Haringoth

Three minutes with the Genny got me these...

*Laser Rampage* - So, a U2 concert basically?
*Crying Cadavers* - Death *is* upsetting
*Radical Plasma* - I see, that explains "Gets hot!"
*Damned Guilliame* - And I thought I was the only one who thought that!
*Magnificent Magnificence* - Dear lord I believe we have found on of the missing legions!
*Tattered Piranhas of Despair* - This legion sure as hell better consist of Chuck Norris, The Emperor, Commissar Yarrick and Lord Kaldor Draigo
*Shrieking Emissaries* - There are better diplomatic tactics out there...
*Bone Crisis* - Arthritis has a chapter!


----------



## Aktar09

Withered Instruments.....Oh...er...God. This generator has mentally traumatised me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, why not? It's been a while since I used this.

Swords of Vendetta
Ravening Demons
Brazen Spiders
Psycho Fiends of the Emperor
Ascended Egyptians
Ebony Vandals of Vengeance
Bionic Marauders
Disruptive Extremists
Caustic Thunder
Gamma Messengers
Poison Hallucinations
Platinum Whispers
Purple Crypts
Imperial Daemons
Light Cobras
Laser Spectres
Psycho Troglodytes

I think I'll stop there...


----------



## TheSpore

My two favoritesthat came form this thing were these

Rotten Tomahawks
Exiled Plasma
Subconcious Thunder


----------



## TheSpore

Damned Executioners- A chapter wit an afinity to say damn A Lot
Silver Eyes- I have noting trully to say her so i leav to everyone else.
Wicked Spirits- Dude their fucking wicked. 
Ageless Victors- The geriatric Chapter. Everey vet gets a wheel chair and every bolt gunner gets a cane


----------



## Words_of_Truth

*Barons of Steel* - Iron Hands Successor possibly?
*Padres of Dorn* - Imperial Fists.
*Shadow Gryphons*- Random Ultramarine Chapter?
*Sons of Iron* - More Iron Hands
*Lost Shadows* - Raven Guard?
*Soul Judges* - Possibly an Inquisitor like Chapter similar to Red Hunters?

Awesome generator btw.


----------



## SlamHammer

First Click:

Dusk Troglodytes

I am sold on the awesomeness of the Generator.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lol. Got the name Brilliant Fathers. I also got Radical Hallucinations, Emperors Violators, Bestial Legacy and Horned Sounds of Despair.


----------



## TheSpore

Stephen_Newman said:


> Lol. Got the name Brilliant Fathers. I also got Radical Hallucinations, Emperors Violators, Bestial Legacy and Horned Sounds of Despair.


Those are some good ones.


----------



## turel2

Golden Weapons
Space Saints
Resilient Bones
Iron Egyptians
Silent Generals
Space Ghosts


----------



## Kreuger

The name generator continues to be hilarious . . .


Vitriolic Archangels . . . . Vitriol + Archangels = Awesome Sauce
Meteoric Dukes
Cobalt Rogues
_Psycho Umbrage_
Electric Medusas
Atomic Piranhas - These two are pretty awesome. And have epic possibilities for chapter symbols and heraldry
Grail Breakers - Bull in a china shop anyone?
Skulking Hawks of Penance - ?
_White Cerebellum_ - Bitter enemy of the void zombies chapter
_Wild Protesters_ - I envision a marine chapter jet packing in to assault people with powered placards. "Down with orks!" *Wham wham* "Hey hey, ho ho, these orks they got to go!"

A few of these are pretty out there. White Cerebellum? Wild Protesters? Skulking Hawks of Penance?


----------



## Hammer49

They are quite amusing. The atomic piranhas sounds like some amateur rock band.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Loving the Meteoric Dukes :laugh: 
It could be Draigo's personal kick-ass, fluff-raping chapter, who's primgenitor is Matt Ward, meaning they all can't see past the massive glow of awesomeness they produce, making up for their lack of a penis...
:biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Hammer49 said:


> They are quite amusing. The atomic piranhas sounds like some amateur rock band.


As does Psycho Umbrage imo


----------



## TheSpore

Ok Im gonna give it another go!

Fallen Enforcers-Fallen Angels I guess
Phantom Cerebellum- ? im confused here
Burnished Parasites- This just kinda sounds gross and blingy at the same time.
Rot Talismans- Nurgle obviously, it includes sthe word rot any chapter with rot is automatically dubbed Nurgle.
Platinum Conquerors- The kings of Bling and shiny stuff, or a very bad hip hop group
Electric Blood- Its goddamn Electric
Midnight Wounds- Obvious Night Lords warband
Scythes of the Apocalypse- The title of a future death metal album


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Electric Blood?


----------



## TheSpore

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Electric Blood?


wiskey and weed and black sabbath. Its god damn electric


----------



## De Cole Train

Space Krakens of Pain..... 'nuff said.


----------



## Rahnshen

onyz knights (simple i know)
Black Lightning


----------



## LukeValantine

Pyramid heads?


----------



## TheSpore

LukeValantine said:


> Pyramid heads?


Im not sure why but I laugh attempting to picture this...
My only mental picture would be the whip it video

Space Banishment- Pretty much a renegade chapter just callin it like it is.
Ethereal Zealots- I like this one makes me think Word Bearers warband
Jade Raptors- I some cool color schemes here, possibly a somewhat night lordish style of play
Dust Grinders- We will not fight you for we are here clean you house instead.
Psi Contagion- Once again there just paticular words that scream nurgle, guess what contagion is one of em big suprise right.


----------



## Ratvan

Legion of Flame
Onyx Nightmare
Sons of Justice
Tears of Judgement
Swords of Medusa
Disciples of Vigillance
Hierophants of Sanguinius


----------



## Emperors Champion72

Dark Paladins
Thousand Blades
Disciples of Honor
Black Redemptors
Black Fists
Warriors of Kethe


----------



## Arthurianmaxima

it seems to come up with a fair amount of chaos warband names so i will list them as well

imperial
Brothers of Salvation
Crimson Challengers
Blades of the Emperor (which is worryingly close to my chapters successor blades of the imperium)


chaos
Ravening Nightmares
Knights of Malice

could be both
Disciples of Flame


----------



## jaysen

Prancing Princess Ponies (WTF?)
One foot in the Warp (like this one)
Crimson Sunami (that time of the month again?)
Knights of the Hose
Commander Corneleus and the Fresh Beat Boys (ummm, no)


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

Beholders of Shadow
Brothers of Fulgrim- Primarchs, basically.
Harbingers of Pain- This is gonna hurt! ...In a bit.
Arcane Woe- They don't what they're crying about.
Death Defenders
Bionic Castellans- Uh, yeah...
Hellhawk Fear- A crappy rock band.
Arctic Ambition- All we want is your polar regions!
Siege Swords of Orpheus- Yes, indeedy.
Electric Madness- Haha!
Meteoric Reavers- Drop-pods, anyone?
Knarloc Salvation- We'll save you, xeno beasts!
Gamma Madness- Like Alpha Madness, but less so.
Beholders of Vigillance- We watch the watchmen.
Deadly Fathers- Call NSPCC!
Invisible Rampagers- You won't see what hit you...
Psycho Adversity- Lolwhut.
Crypt Rampage- Again, whut?
Indomitable Void
Tornado Dogs of Iron- Sounds tough.
Shrieking Weapons Of Caliban- Screamy Dark Angels?
Indomitable Ambition- We. Will. Never. Give. Up!
Ice Hurricanes of Redemption- Yeeeaaaah...
Stone Parasites- Ouch.
Midnight Damage
Resilient Instruments- Good to hear...
Vermilion Sounds- How?
Shrieking Contagion of Iron- Uhm, yeah.
Desolate Liberators- You're free, they're crying.
Fallen Parasites of Orpheus- Okay, explain this to me again...
Cyber- Tyrants- Tech-Priests, yeah?
Invisible Spartans- Oh god, that sounds terrifying!
Regal Piranhas- They're fish, c'mon...
Magistrates of Mars
Psycho Eyes of Absolution- Teehee.
Disruptive Sorrow of Orpheus- It was indeed.
Invisible Marines- Related to Corax?
Ethereal Void of Despair- Fun.
Subconscious Saviours- They saved you by accident.
Pious Dragons- I say grace before I eat princesses.
Adroit Avengers
Skulking Wolves- Unhappy puppies.
Onyx Atoms- It's not even an element.
Arctic Exemplar of Nebula IV- Moving swiftly on...
Damned Protectors of Despair- Emo band much?
Screaming Legacy- Sounds painful.
Precision Talons- Enemies of the Sloppy Talons.
Ebony Crisis of Pain- I have some cream you could use on that.
Destiny's Cobras- Girlbands with bite!
Agile Venerators
Aurora Fanatics- We just loooooooooooove lights in the sky!
Subconscious Wizards- We can do magic?!
Tornado Dragons Of Caliban- Just, whoa...
Burning Piranhas- You burnt my fish-fingers!
Subconscious Devastation- Oh dear...
Obsidian Serpents of Gryphonne- That's nice, dear.
Subconscious Weapons- Can only kill figments of your imagination.
Arctic Daemons of the Emperor- Likely story.
Smoking Knights- smoking kills!
Triumphant Whispers- Quiet, even in victory.
Tempest Power of Orpheus- Gosh.
Perilous Legacy- Sounds... Perilous.
Fighting Madness- Aren't we all?
Banished Power of Pain- Well, thank the gods for that!
Swirling Extravagance- Emperor's Children daughter Chapter?
Vaporised Extremeists- Useless in a fight.
The Shield Manticores of Nurgle- Wtf?
Harbringers of Masochists- Psst, the next guys are a bit strange...
The Scythes of Abbaddon- Dangerous.


----------



## Oakley

Flaming Hawks
Phantom Paladins
Mysterious Legacy
Dusk Legion
Spectral Hawks
Daemon Lords
Sons of Mars
Withered Umbrage
Hounds of Medusa
Omega Rangers
Mechanical Krakens
Defiant Wolves
Star Predators
Desolate Strike
Polar Lords
Ethereal Salvation
Resilient Hammers
Lightening Crisis
Bleeding Princes
Emerald Fanatics
Repentant Egyptians
Black Contagion - Nurgle, anyone?
Disruptive Acolytes
Bionic Exemplar
Red Archangels
Wicked Darkness
Omega Lords of Gryphonne
Desert Epitaphs
Grail Rogues
Mechanical Castellans
Battle Skeletons
Crimson Void
Guardians of the Emperor
Obsidian Archangels
Penitents of Iron
Aurora Brotherhood
Psycho Disciples
Blazing Pariahs
Hounds of Redemption
Abyss Crisis
Exultant Stalkers
Striking Specters​
Also, for some reason I got 'Smoking Extremists'... Oh yes, you've just gotta love random name generators.


----------



## Overbeing

Cyber Princess Ponies-???
Red Power-:biggrin:
Assassin Butchers-Scary!!!
Invisible Death-Epic
Flaming Dogs of Cats-WTF!


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Robust Troglodytes of Vengeance - Dwarves with a bad attitude and on steroids?unish:

Heroic Cerebellum - yes it is isn't it. Thanks. Its the baldness really.:headbutt:

And one I may actually use -

Apostles of the Damned:security:


----------



## jaysen

Prognosticators of Jackassery
Space Vipers
Space Panthers
Astral Venom
Praetorians of Protos
Warp Shadows


----------



## RedHotMagma

Psychic Void-librarian army?
Phoenix Company-flames...
Toxic Asteroids-woah
Striking Tomahawks-lolwut?
Destiny's Champions-sounds awesome
Celestial Sentinels of Death-WOAH
The Company of Death-thats original xD
Dark Protectors-chaos?
Triumphant Mentors-wtf?
Mortal Blood-ah...?
Majestic Guard-advanced IG
Soul Banishment-sounds... awful
Savage Void of Ultramar-holy...
Angry Scimitars of Pain-that sounds painful
Cyber- Thunder-what does that mean...?
Howling Skeletons-creepy...
Hounds of Redemption-angry puppies?
Soul Asteroids-lolwut?
Silent Rampage-contradicting each other? xD
Brotherhood of Chaos-very creative indeed...
Chrome Icons-....wut?
Inferno Cobras-pain.. pure pain
Brotherhood of Flame-thats going to be the name for my Salamander Army xD
Astral Atoms-meaning?
Swirling Extremists of Nebula IV-WTF
Infernal Legacy of Pain-CHAOS
Champions of Judgement-woah
Scythes of the Apocalypse-WOAH


----------



## RedHotMagma

Psychic Void-librarian army?
Phoenix Company-flames...
Toxic Asteroids-woah
Striking Tomahawks-lolwut?
Destiny's Champions-sounds awesome
Celestial Sentinels of Death-WOAH
The Company of Death-thats original xD
Dark Protectors-chaos?
Triumphant Mentors-wtf?
Mortal Blood-ah...?
Majestic Guard-advanced IG
Soul Banishment-sounds... awful
Savage Void of Ultramar-holy...
Angry Scimitars of Pain-that sounds painful
Cyber- Thunder-what does that mean...?
Howling Skeletons-creepy...
Hounds of Redemption-angry puppies?
Soul Asteroids-lolwut?
Silent Rampage-contradicting each other? xD
Brotherhood of Chaos-very creative indeed...
Chrome Icons-....wut?
Inferno Cobras-pain.. pure pain
Brotherhood of Flame-thats going to be the name for my Salamander Army xD
Astral Atoms-meaning?
Swirling Extremists of Nebula IV-WTF
Infernal Legacy of Pain-CHAOS
Champions of Judgement-woah
Scythes of the Apocalypse-WOAH
Tears of the Imperium-crying IG


----------



## jaysen

I'd like to maybe combine a few of yours!!



RedHotMagma said:


> Psychic Void-librarian army?
> Phoenix Company-flames...
> Toxic Asteroids-woah
> 
> Phoenix Asteroids - Epic
> 
> Destiny's Champions-sounds awesome
> Celestial Sentinels of Death-WOAH
> 
> Destiny's Celestial Champions of Death - Might be hard to fit on a banner, though
> 
> Mortal Blood-ah...?
> Majestic Guard-advanced IG
> 
> Majestic Mortals
> Majestic Blood
> Majestic Stallions.... Damn, Majestic sounds good with everything.
> 
> Soul Banishment-sounds... awful
> Savage Void of Ultramar-holy...
> 
> Savage Souls... whoah, that might actually be good.
> 
> Angry Scimitars of Pain-that sounds painful
> Cyber- Thunder-what does that mean...?
> 
> Cyber Scimitars... schwe
> 
> Howling Skeletons-creepy...
> Soul Asteroids-lolwut?
> 
> Howling Asteroids. Asteroids are cool, and a nifty arcade game as well
> 
> Silent Rampage-contradicting each other? xD
> Brotherhood of Chaos-very creative indeed...
> 
> Silent Brotherhood... Bright Red patent leather, knee high boots, zippered mask
> 
> Chrome Icons-....wut?
> Inferno Cobras-pain.. pure pain
> 
> Chrome Cobras - sounds like momma's little helper without the 'C' batteries.
> 
> Brotherhood of Flame-thats going to be the name for my Salamander Army xD
> Astral Atoms-meaning?
> 
> Astral Flames - hehe
> 
> Infernal Legacy of Pain-CHAOS
> Champions of Judgement-woah
> 
> Infernal Judges


----------



## Azkaellon

......

Ultra Ponys...............


----------



## Otis The Barbarian

CSM generator got me TEARS OF DREAD!! EPIC!! :grin:


----------



## MaxDemone

Celestial Guard - MY PONY SENSES ARE TINGLING
Company of Salvation - Sounds pretty boss
Infernal Exorcists of Nurgle - Well okay
Padres of the Apocalypse - All I could think of was Middle Age Hispanic Space Marines


----------



## BozlyLittle

Imperial labor union. Ilu

A project i never did. I was going to do spacemarines in lawn chairs holding picket signs. Had it started never modeled.


----------



## thepyrotek

i got heralds of justice
storm lords, funnily enough a actual chapter
and then fire wizards of fire, i just laughed at that.


----------



## Supersonic Banana

the csm generator spat out:
Swirling Death (kind of cool)
Angelic Bandits (we take your stuff but pray for your soul?)
Furious Stormlords (well of course)
Legends of the Apocalypse (actually i quite liked this one )
Desert Extremists (isnt that who we're fighting at the moment?)
Wicked Guard (also what my friend calls his imperial guard)
Brotherhood of Khorne (again, not that bad really)
Carrion Sky (never seen one of those before)
Astro Dogs (brand new to Cartoon Network)


----------



## gridge

Laser Madness of the Emperor...one click is all I needed to find this gem of a chapter name. Sounds like a really bad translation. Some honorable mentions go to the Banished Piranhas and the Raven Eagles.


----------



## Archon Dan

Had to stop after these. Some make me laugh really hard, others make my head hurt.

Righteous Invaders of Ultramar - Wait. Are we invading Ultramar?
Grey Revolutionaries - Time to stir things up with the Grey Knights.
Purple Enforcers - You shall all wear purple!
Stone Despoilers - Umm.
Atomic Avengers - Look at how tiny they .... Oh God, no!
Soul Dreams - I'm really not sure how to take this.
Exultant Crypts - Note. Heresy Online does not support gang violence.
Padres of Dread - Stay away from these chulos.
Banished Forces - Why!?
Fighting Comrades - Well, isn't that an oxy-moron?
Exiled Damage - As opposed to?
Midnight Rampagers - I think I had some of these during puberty.
Fighting Revolutionaries - Really!?
Bone Captives - Hope you're not trying for any ransom.
Vermilion Violence - Double Vs, huh? Fangs?
Robust Carrion - Don't you just hate when your carrion falls apart?
Desolate Whispers - Sounds like a pretty epic RPG.
The Company of Fire - Burn them. Burn them all!
Beastial Minotaurs - Damn it!  I do prefer my minotaurs more chibi.
Blazing Carrion - For when you need a hot meal.


----------



## VixusKragov

Blue Skeletons- Weird.
Angry Judges- What in the hell.
Mithril Skeletons- Again with skeletons.
Polar Lords- Polar Bear Marines! 
Bleeding Echoes of Despair - Bad day on the battlefield...
Gamma Dogs- The Hulk's Dogs!
Spectral Polar Company- More polar bears!
Monochrome Castles- That's a weird thing to make a castle out of..
Majestic Woe- The most emo band name ever.
Toxic Acolytes- xD
Heroic Carrion- Not so heroic anymore..
Psi Barons- Cool.
Subconscious Assassins- How in the hell
Snarling Lamenters - Oh boy, oxymoron!
Polar Crusaders- Seriously, I'm not doing this. This thing loves polar bears.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Withered Marines - they don't sound too usefull
Platinum Violators - sounds like a...nevermind
Heralds of Doom - ok thats bad ass
Polar Elements - sure because Polar has multiple elements
Omega Custodians - srsly? 
Agile Paladins - Rogue Pally hybrid FTW!!! 
Spectral Adherents - for when you need ectoplasm glue
Angry Whispers - when your arguing in the library
Sanguine Rangers - you mighty morphin sanguine raaaaangers
Void Invaders - ok im done...


----------



## Vaz

Warlord_Winters said:


> Polar Elements - sure because Polar has multiple elements


At least bi.


----------



## SGMAlice

Ebony Blades - But they took an arrow to the knee...
Blazing Machinations - Holy .... Batman!
Psycho Usurpers of Iron - They really don't like it.
Siege Plasma - As oppose to?
Deadly Strike of Despair - Is that not the point?
Perilous Wings - Icarus?
Smoking Violence - Whatever floats your boat.
Subconscious Infiltrators - They're in your head!
Space Cobras - Snakes on a...
Legends Of Chaos - This one is good.
Shrouded Protesters - If they can't see you...
Shattered Brothers - They need a pick me up
Nebulized Devastation of Absolution -


----------



## redmapa

Radical Dukes - Dudes must be rad
Triumphant Visions
Skeletal Asteroids of Penance - These two sound like they got out of a metal album, pretty awesome..


----------



## Antonius

Here are the ones i think sound like real SM chapters: some of them were a bit weird i must say
Blood Devils
Blue Angels
Soul Purgators
Knights of the Emperor
Swords of Absolution
Golden Manticores
Shield Specters
Azure Revilers
Obsidian Eagles
Astral Marines
Raven Blades
Knights of Sanguinius
Blood Fists
Burning Falcons
Knights of Chaos
Grey Ravens
Silver Raptors
Knights of Steel


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd

Well I didn't use the generator, but got a few left over from when i was looking for my own chapter name -

Iron guard
Black lions
Red lions
The immolators
The Death Hawks
The Blood eagles
The Scions of Anubis
The Blades of Faith (or the emperor)
The Razor guard/lords

A few chaos warband names - 

The disciples of misery - heavy man....
The Harbingers of woe

My future csm warband name - the Divine (yes its that simple for slaaneshians)

and my all time ever fav:- The War Bastards

Got dozens of these knocking about, the end product of a crate of ale on a rainy caravan holiday lol


----------



## TheFallenOne

Fires of Cleasing


----------



## Durzod

The one that stusk in my mind was:

Damned Dogs

I can just see their armor proudly emblazoned with rolled-up newspapers!


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Durzod said:


> The one that stusk in my mind was:
> 
> Damned Dogs
> 
> I can just see their armor proudly emblazoned with rolled-up newspapers!


or squirt bottles


----------



## Kreuger

Exultant Cadavers Of Caliban
Pious Demons
Electric Banshees
Electric Violence
Nebulized Ghosts
Azure Troglodytes
Stalwart Delusion
Black Troglodytes
Ascended Troglodytes
Carnage Hands of Orpheus


Some memorable ones in there.


----------



## Archon Dan

Star Extremists - Isn't that everyone in 40K?
Wicked Daemons - Duh!
Fighting Afflictions - Do what now?
Angry Forms - They just pose angrily.
Wicked Liberators - Probably what the Tau call Urien Rakarth.
Silver Death - Grey Knights?
Hounds of Terra - Dogs of the military.
Tornado Hands - Karate masters to the extreme.
Midnight Outlaws of Shadow - I feel dizzy from this one.
Toxic Sons - So that's what happened to the missing Primarchs.
Invisible Captives - Good luck rescuing them.
Alpha Lamenters - The first to lament anything.
War Scars - Bet they have some interesting stories to tell.
Tornado Stormlords - Don't get blown away.
Unwavering Nightmares - Awesome!


----------



## Danger Close

Void Raptors
Astral Reapers
Knights of Absolution
Fallen Blades
Lords of Redemption
Apostles of the Damned


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius

Grail Legion- Arthurian Astartes, anyone?
Disruptive Generals- "Damn it! Stop talking when I'm presenting the battle plans!"
Ruby Fanatics- "_*RUBBIIIIIIEEEEESSSSS!!!*_"
Frozen Comrades- Valhallan Ice Warriors SMs.
Triumphant Castles of Pain- Slaaneshi CSMs.
Green Forms- Billy tried to scratch-build SMs, but he failed. Miserably.
Light Masochists- "We like pain, but only a little bit."
Enraged Extremists- As opposed to the calm extremists?
Tundra Spartans- "SPARTANS! What is your profession?" "COLD!"


----------



## Klaivex

Fierce Hallucinations
Bionic Carrion


----------



## Pandora

Klaivex said:


> Fierce Hallucinations
> Bionic Carrion


Fierce Hallucinations? Have you been sampling the Haemonculi's toxins and chemicals again?

Bionic Carrion: I believe Space Wolves call them Cyber Wolves.


----------

